# "Max effective range" for a 35# longbow?



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

35# is a common draw weight for target shooting and will easily go that distance and more. FITA shooters go way farther with less. You just need a total arrow weight relative to your draw weight to keep the gpp at a target shooting optimum.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mike - 

What Sanford said, but you have to define "longbow" these days. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm looking at either a Samick Red Stag or SLB (based on availability at LAS). I plan to drive there and test shoot first, but I was looking for advice first. I'm only a few pages into "Shooting the Stickbow" and I think it will be very useful once we get our bows and start learning to shoot them.
Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

A factor to consider when using a 20# bow. Arrow weight becomes a limiting factor.

To get around 7.5 grains per pound of arrow weight you would need a total arrow weight of 150 grains. Assuming you only added 60 grains for head weight, that only leaves 90 grains of shaft, nock, and fletch. The shaft alone would have to weigh around 2 grains per inch (on the liberal side), which ain't gonna happen with any materials out there.

AT 35#, the gpp is more in line with shaft weights.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Sanford, just what I needed to know!

Mike


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I find that 20# is a "lob" poundage, but 25# and up gets into the "zippy" category. So don't feel that you need to shoot overly heavier poundage than is comfortable as long as you exit the "lob" draw weights.

As mentioned above, properly spined, lightweight shafts coupled with the desired draw weight will provide the maximum thrust.

If your draw lengths are in the 29-30" range, you'll be surprised how zippy even a minimal 25# bow will perform. The trick is to make sure the poundage you purchase is comfortable enough to shoot repeated shots with good archery technique - resulting in repeated accuracy ("lots of fun" is a bonus byproduct of this). 

Longbows are a joy to shoot. I wish you luck in your quest.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

My better half shoots a 37# Griffin Border Longbow and (annoyingly) has no problems hitting 80 yards, around five years ago she owned every IFAA World/Euro Field record. she uses a 5/16 POC 4" feathers and 80g points for a 370g arrow.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I just set up a 32 to 34 pound ILF rig for my wife that is shooting a 300 grain arrow at 175 FPS at my draw of 28 

Shoots pretty flat for a light bow


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

The samick redstag is a good value I have a 30# an enjoy it. I,m shooting a 270 gr arrow an draw just a little less then 28". The redstag is a mild r/d an not real fast but thats the desigh of them. I wouldn,t want to shoot a really lightweight arrow. think between 8-10 grs per pound. The arrow will stick in the target at 60 yd,s your longdraw really helps alot. It,s the people with short draw lenght that have problems with light poundage. I think you will like the redstag up grade to a good string.. I was surprised that the redstag has 3 lams of maple in the limb,s. the new ones are brown an look pretty sharp the finish on mine was almost perfect. I like the trailblazer riser better but was backorder. Just remenber mild r/d longbows are design for speed but super quite an fun to shoot an light weight.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry meant to say mild r/d longbows are not design for speed.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd be looking really hard at one of Kegan's new Imperial longbows, they look great! 35# will do 80yds all day long.

-Grant


----------



## artgordon (Mar 2, 2013)

Mike, 
Remember that traditional bows don't let off like the compounds, the further back you pull them the heavier the pull and you still have to aim! A thirty pound longbow will serve both you and especially your son very well and allow you to learn to shoot traditional much faster and more accurately than a forty pounder. At your draw lengths go for a bow at least 64" long to eliminate stacking and reduce finger pinch if you shoot split finger. The most common mistake is for a new traditional shooter to "over bow" themselves. One of our club members owns a custom archery shop with a range and often has a new shooter come in looking for a sixty-five pound bow. He'll give the man a bow to try out and when he asks how the bow felt the response is often "perfect". At this point he will tell the customer that he's been shooting a 35# bow, not 65#. 

I like to shoot heavier arrows with my longbows @40# to reduce hand shock and because they seem to be happier and more accurate with heavier arrows like the GT Traditionals. 40-45 yards is a reasonable max range before the arrows start taking a nose dive. The trajectory and slower speed of the heavier arrows appropriate for the longbow makes the long shots much more difficult. Longer shots are possible but require you to hold way above the target. Longbows in the lighter poundages, in my experience, are great for medium ranges and are excellent for 3D Shooting.

My recurves @40# with light arrows, like the GT Entrada, are more appropriate for the longer range targets.

Make no mistake, I love longbows, but in target weights they're not my choice for longer ranges and I'd hate to see you disappointed with their performance on the long shots. (Especially after flat shooting compounds!) 

Just my 2 cents, hope it helps you make a decision. YMMV

Art


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Alaskamike said:


> My 16-year-old son and I have shot compound bows for several years and want to try longbows. We do mostly recreational shooting on a local walk-through range, with targets out to 65 yards.
> Yesterday I rented a 20# recurve for him to experiment shooting without a sight. It was good out to 30 yards but he couldn't range a 50 yard target.
> Will a 35# longbow have the reach to effectively shoot at 60 yards or will we need to get 40# (or higher) bows? Our draw lengths are in the 29 - 30" range.
> Thanks.
> ...


 It certainly will shoot 60 yards but I'd not be hunting with it to 60 yards by any means. Shooting at targets is going to probably be a challenge for anyone when the range is out there, but practice usually overcomes with dedication to the effort.

Good luck... Aloha... :beer:


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

How much weight is the 16 year old shooting in the Compound?

What is your Anchor Point? Are you shooting Split Finger or Three Under?

At most places and shoots, the Trad stakes/distances are shorter than the Compound.

If you shoot competitive Longbow, you may have to fly woodies (depending on the sanction).

If you shoot the GT Trads, shoot 40lbs min. It will take a reasonable, by Trad standards, holdover, but 60 will be achievable Split.

Remember, all Longbows are not equals. Investigate prior to purchase to get a faster and more accurate design if you want to shoot lighter draw weights further. You'll probably pay more.


----------



## ProWindow (Mar 7, 2011)

My son shoots 3D targets at 40-50 yds with his 35# Samick Sage. Not sure what his draw length is but he doesn't have to lob them too much. He's 11.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jun 8, 2008)

All - 
Thank you for the great input. I think we'll be trying 30# and 35# bows. It sounds like I have a lot more reading to do on bow and arrow selection before we go shopping!

Mike


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a 35# recurve that shoots roughly a little over 10.5 gpi aluminum arrows. I played around with 50-60 yard shots. I'm not very accurate at those distances, but I can get the arrows down there no problem. Just need to aim a little over target, but not much at all.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Mike since you said you are going to Lancaster Archery ask to try a Galaxy Ember longbow and recurve. I have been shooting a Ember longbow (60” reflex/deflex) in 3D 32# @28” and my draw length is 27”. Using GT Warrior arrows in 700 spine (5.4 gpi) with 100 gr. points. Easily shoots to 50 yards though in traditional 3D we only shoot out to 30yards. Just bought the Galaxy Ember recurve in 35# and still shooting the same arrows (320 gr. total) this will be my set up for next year it shoots so well. Quiet and smooth. May not be the bow for you or it might, but try one while you’re there for sure. Haven’t seen a single bad review on this bow yet.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Dougmax, kid’s 22 now and probably already has a bow, or has given up archery. 😄


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

hahaha 6yr old thread brought back from the dead


----------



## ScottDiGi (Dec 4, 2020)

Switching between different # draws will give you a feel of the lob of each weight. It comes down to what feels most comfortable when you make a decision on your best weight to use.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Gotta look at the dates on these resurrected threads. That’s like the third one I’ve responded to.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

dougmax said:


> Gotta look at the dates on these resurrected threads. That’s like the third one I’ve responded to.


Sounds like you were a victim of the "*Recommended Reading*" that shows up at the bottom of every thread. Those are mostly old threads. Don't you hate AT for doing that? Almost fell for them myself several times.


----------



## jtrops (Nov 20, 2018)

My favorite is when I start writing a reply, and then realize that I wrote something really similar...

IN THE SAME THREAD (years before). 

I don't think it's happened on this forum, yet, but theres plenty of time and old threads to dig up from the grave.


----------



## Archie765 (4 mo ago)

dougmax said:


> Mike since you said you are going to Lancaster Archery ask to try a Galaxy Ember longbow and recurve. I have been shooting a Ember longbow (60” reflex/deflex) in 3D 32# @28” and my draw length is 27”. Using GT Warrior arrows in 700 spine (5.4 gpi) with 100 gr. points. Easily shoots to 50 yards though in traditional 3D we only shoot out to 30yards. Just bought the Galaxy Ember recurve in 35# and still shooting the same arrows (320 gr. total) this will be my set up for next year it shoots so well. Quiet and smooth. May not be the bow for you or it might, but try one while you’re there for sure. Haven’t seen a single bad review on this bow yet.





dougmax said:


> Mike since you said you are going to Lancaster Archery ask to try a Galaxy Ember longbow and recurve. I have been shooting a Ember longbow (60” reflex/deflex) in 3D 32# @28” and my draw length is 27”. Using GT Warrior arrows in 700 spine (5.4 gpi) with 100 gr. points. Easily shoots to 50 yards though in traditional 3D we only shoot out to 30yards. Just bought the Galaxy Ember recurve in 35# and still shooting the same arrows (320 gr. total) this will be my set up for next year it shoots so well. Quiet and smooth. May not be the bow for you or it might, but try one while you’re there for sure. Haven’t seen a single bad review on this bow yet.


Dougmax,
Thanks for the info on the Galaxy Ember. I am looking to lower my longbow poundage as well. I feel that a 35# draw will be perfect for me, so I can continue to shoot for many years.


----------

